# Marketing & Promo Ideas for Sports Shirt?



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey all, quick backstory: my company makes sports shirts, mainly baseball, mainly Giants. One of the Giants breakout players this year has been Melky Cabrera aka "The Melkman". There is an increasingly popular group of guys known as "The Melkmen" who frequent the stadium dressed as milk men.

I've partnered with The Melkmen to sell the official t-shirt of The Melkmen. Currently our only means of promo is Twitter. We saw almost 3,000 page views in the first couple days, but that has trickled down to 50-100 views a day now. So far we have sold 31 shirts in the pre-order phase. The shirts have been ordered and will arrive next tuesday. 

I know sales will pick up once we have the actual shirts in hand (not preorders) and we get out to the park to promote them. 

But are there any other promo ideas, websites, etc I can use? We don't have much budget at this point for paid advertising. 

Thanks!


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

Well the Melkman just took a huge hit.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

if you're using twitter, why aren't you also using facebook? 

i'm going to go out on a limb here and just say it sounds to me as if that's something you're going to do better selling at the game (if you're allowed to). the melkmen should have a site that offers the shirts, and on your site you would, i would think, need to have a short bio of them with plenty of pics, imo. and this may be one of those rare times when i say making a short video for youtube would be fun and a good way to get the product out there. 

melkmen exposure will help you. if they're experts, or close enough, every time they do a call in sports show or seen for a few seconds on the local news in the sports segment i would think that you would see a spike in sales. *they* need to have a presence, too! they should have a fan page somewhere that you're a part of and can link to, even if it's a facebook page.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

youtube small skits of melkman. have shirts prior in the video and twitter it my friend ^^


----------



## JRThumbs (Aug 12, 2012)

Wasn't Melky Cabrera suspended for drugs? Is it really a good idea now to be selling such items at Giants games? I don't mean to put you off your endeavor, but I don't think it would sell quite as well now. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

maybe the shirts are made from hemp?


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

JRThumbs said:


> Wasn't Melky Cabrera suspended for drugs? Is it really a good idea now to be selling such items at Giants games? I don't mean to put you off your endeavor, but I don't think it would sell quite as well now. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


Yup, that's why I posted that.

Just google the Melkmen to see their presence, it is huge. Anyways those shirt sales are basically done now that Melky was suspended and might not ever come back to the Giants.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like YouTube and MLB have videos of the Melkmen back in May, 2012. 

That's really cool, and a great way to keep people involved. 

How about Packaging your shirts in Milk Containers?


----------



## JRThumbs (Aug 12, 2012)

ryan barker said:


> maybe the shirts are made from hemp?


It's sad to be honest, he was such a good player.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

packing in milk containers is, or would have been, a really cute idea. 

other than wanting the cincy reds to do well, i don't follow baseball closely so i have no idea who this guy is or what he's done/been charged with. i agree, though, it's too bad when players make poor choices as apparently this guy did. but, if it's one thing we love more than tearing people down it's a good comeback story, so hopefully he can get his act together and return to the game.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Good point Ryan.

On yahoo today one of his team mates said they should ban him from baseball. Ouch!


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

selanac said:


> Good point Ryan.
> 
> On yahoo today one of his team mates said they should ban him from baseball. Ouch!


Where did you read that? Have not heard that from any of the Giants.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

i don't know if being banned is in order or not, or if a suspension would be better. dunno what happens in this kind of situation in regards to the stats he already has. i see it as if a co-worker failed a drug test: typically they get some kind of counseling/rehab and return after a long 'break' if they can pass the test. that's how it used to be, at least, not sure if that's changed now. 

anyway, sounds as if this is rather a moot discussion for the moment, huh? too bad you put the effort into it. what are the odds, huh?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Yahoo Article. Starts with: Drastic Punishment Idea.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Maybe change the shirts to say "Juiceman".


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks for the responses, obviously i haven't been on here in a while. 

obviously, these shirts were made and sold before melky was suspended...


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

I think you should have to try Facebook, Youtube, Pinterest for promotion.


----------

